

A (incomplete) list of package managers - schisma
https://github.com/elburz/awesome-spac

======
sansavarous
404

~~~
kolev
He probably wanted to post this [0], but it has nothing to do with paackage
managers!

[0] [https://github.com/elburz/awesome-
space](https://github.com/elburz/awesome-space)

